# JDialog "auf" JDialog öffnen



## m@nu (28. Jul 2005)

???:L ich renn langsam im kreis!! :autsch:
hatte das problem jetzt schon einige male, habs dann aber immer irgendwie umschifft...
weis jemand, wie man ohne grösseren aufwand eine JDialog "auf" einem JDialog öffnen kann?

also z.b. so:

```
public class Dialog1 extends JDialog {
  // ...
  private void showDialog2() {
    Dialog2 dialog2 = new Dialog2(this);
    dialog2.show();
  }
  // ...
}
```

dies wird einen fehler beim kompilieren ausgeben, da der konstruktor des JDialog nur mit _Frame_ als parent-argument verfügbar ist... hab bereits versucht anstatt _this_ _getOwner()_ zu verwenden... diese methode gibt aber ein _Window_ zurück (eigentlich paradox) ... und einfach casten...? naja... dangerous :bahnhof: 
der JFileChooser löst dies auf eine andere weise, ist aber in diesem fall die falsche lösung...

anything else out there?

danke & gruss
m@nu


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2005)

rtfm, es gibt auch einen konstruktor der einen Dialog nimmt: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JDialog.html#JDialog(java.awt.Dialog)


----------



## m@nu (28. Jul 2005)

:lol: ich krieg ne kriese :lol: 
und alles nur weil ich in meinem "JGradientDialog" den entsprechenden konstruktor nicht mitimplementiert habe :lol:
hab wohl mal wieder "den baum vor lauter bäumen" nicht mehr gesehen 

*wegRennUndInDuckelstemLockVerkriechUndSchäm*  
ggg, danke dir für deinen hinweis  & sorry für den (schlussendlich) sinnlosen thread


----------

